# Does honey granulate more slowly if it is left in the comb?



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

I am hoping for honey next year: this year was sort of a wash.

The thing is, can I just take a frame of honey out when I need it, so that I don't have to mess with granulation and re-heating? Or would it granulate anyways?

I know of a lady who is interested in selling my honey with her vegetables, and it would be easier, I think, to extract a few jars worth as they are needed. 

I have a 2 frame extracter, and it would take a long time to extract a years worth at a time. However, I COULD easily extract a supers worth at a time, bottle it, and just extract more as it was needed. 

I will only have the one hive to extract to start with. I hope to end the year with more than that, but I don't expect much honey (if any) from new hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Honey CAN granulate in the comb. It granulates a bit slower when the bees keep it warm than if it's in the 50s F. But sooner or later it all granulates. Some nectar types granulate quickly and some quite slowly. It will keep as well on the hive as anywhere. The bees will take care of it. I haven't tried it, but they tell me you can freeze it and it won't granulate while it's frozen.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've had comb honey in the freezer for about four years and it is still the best tasting honey I've had. No granulation and the process keeps its flavor.

-Barry


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Same here Barry. Holds up to refreezing too. I would extract the honey if I wanted liquid honey. Terri how many supers you plan on extracting (Just a guess is fine) ?

Clay


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

One potential problem with only extracting a few frames at a time is the mess it makes, and the amount of honey you will lose cleaning it up. I do a few supers at a time, and then store them in 5 gallon buckets until I am ready to bottle them. You could store the bucket in the freezer, and then thaw it when you need it.


----------

